# One Night in Calais



## 93059 (May 1, 2005)

I'm looking to do a booze run in December, going across to Ostend and then driving down to Calais. Does anyone know of a site where we could stay for one night - preferable in Calais?


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi
I would recommend Le Bien Assise (if thats the correct spelling) in Guines, just a few miles south east of Calais.
DON'T stay at the municipal site by the port. It is disgusting!!
However, the best place to stay is the Aire next to the municipal site. Its probably free as they may not bother collecting the fee. Otherwise it'll cost you 7euros, payable at the municipal camp site. Check out www.campingcar-infos.com and click on "rechercher une aire"
You can spend all night counting ferries!
Mike*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ojibway said:


> *Hi
> . Check out www.campingcar-infos.com and click on "rechercher une aire"
> *


What an interesting site. I think i might invest in the Aires CD. The forum looks interesting with a special Ladies only section. What about it MHF ?! 

G.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi denzil, welcome to the site,

If it has to be a campsite then La bien assise that ojibway mentions closes end of september so no good for you, there is a site at Oye Plage just east of calais just off the d940 called Camping Clairette that is listed as open all year in the CC book, best to check though as some may shut in low season if business is slack. The municipal site might be worth a last resort if its just for an overnighter, surely its not that bad (disgusting) mike!

Otherwise it might be worth trying the aire at Calais which now has a complex entry system with a hefty deposit but recent unconfirmed reports say that the entrance barrier has been taken down, so it might be a freebie.

Other options, wildcamp at cap blanc nez west of calais on the d940 or there are a few overnight parking places in Dunkerque, the municipal is open all year.


















Send me a pm if you need more detailed info and a few other possibles.

pete.


----------



## 93059 (May 1, 2005)

ojibway said:


> *Hi
> I would recommend Le Bien Assise (if thats the correct spelling) in Guines, just a few miles south east of Calais.
> DON'T stay at the municipal site by the port. It is disgusting!!
> However, the best place to stay is the Aire next to the municipal site. Its probably free as they may not bother collecting the fee. Otherwise it'll cost you 7euros, payable at the municipal camp site. Check out www.campingcar-infos.com and click on "rechercher une aire"
> ...


Thanks, Mike. I've been looking at La Bien Assise in my AA France Camping book, but it suggests that it closes at the end of September.

I did an Aires search and found the ferry-counting one, and also one along the coast towards Dunkirk at Gravelines. Are aires generally open in December?

Cheers
denzil


----------



## 93059 (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi denzil, welcome to the site,
> 
> If it has to be a campsite then La bien assise that ojibway mentions closes end of september so no good for you, there is a site at Oye Plage just east of calais just off the d940 called Camping Clairette that is listed as open all year in the CC book, best to check though as some may shut in low season if business is slack. The municipal site might be worth a last resort if its just for an overnighter, surely its not that bad (disgusting) mike!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, that's very helpful. I have a few decent options here.

Cheers
denzil


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

The last 2 times I was in Calais (beginning of July , beginning of August) I (and many others) parked overnight in the big lorry park beside the yacht basin. It's on the left just before the swing bridge on the way to the beach.

HTH

David


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Denzel,
looks like you have plenty of options. I forgot that La Bien Assise closes!

Just to qualify my opinion re the municipal site in Calais: when we were there in May it looked neglected; grass needing cutting, dirty wash facilities, electrical hookups in desperate need of repair and a waste emptying facility that is a real hazard.
The french put a lot of effort into "acceuille" in their towns and villages. This is one they have overlooked!

Just my opinion! Good luck on your booze trip
Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You might try Manoir de Senlecques.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/
A little bit further south, near Boulogne but having the advantage of being only a mile or so from the Auchan on the centre commercial on the N42 a few hundred metres from the A16.

More information in this thread:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6965.html


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Centre of Calais adjacent to rail station and on same side of road is a free park for up to 48 hours stopover.

nobby


----------

